# CVT require any special TLC?



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Does the Versa's (optional) CV transmission require anything different maintenance-wise than a conventional slushbox?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, it really requires no maintenance, other than inspection of the fluid level every 15000 miles...There is no scheduled maintenance interval for the fluid even under "severe service." It has fewer parts than a conventional AT and does not use clutch packs, rather a steel belt that rides on two pulleys that vary in diameter to affectively change the gear ration. Line pressures are much higher and, if you should decide to change the fluid, it is very important you use Genuine Nissan CVT NS-2 transmission fluid or equivalant.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

That is what I've read and researched also. Just has to have the exact fluid it calls for. No substitutions.


----------



## crossbreed (Jan 5, 2007)

When should the CVT fluid be changed? Reason I'm asking, is because i read somewhere that CVT fluid on some vehicles (Toyota) don't need changing ever once the vehicle is working right. The toyota doesn't even have a dipstick to check the fluid level, ie the system is sealed. Not sure if the Versa/Tiida is the same.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The fliud is a light greenish fluid and needs to be changed due to the drivers style. I've changed fluid in 30K cars that looks like it's 100K cause the teenie bopper drives it as a it's a 370Z. Just check it from time to time, when it goes brown it needs to be changed. And yes it HAS to be CVT fluid. I haven't seen any CVT style fluid at the auto parts store but we deal with a company that sells an alternative version of CVT that Nissan ok's for services since the trannies are covered till 120K


----------



## supaslim009 (Feb 2, 2015)

*good replacement cvt?*

I got a 2007 versa that needs a new transmission. Are there any good swaps I can replace the cvt with instead? She's paid off now and just hit 129,000 miles before it failed. That was with scheduled maintenance at the dealership!


----------

